# Roland Blues Cube



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just scored this on eBay - $242.50 plus shipping. Decided to go solid state for a 30w 1x12 since I didn't want to buy something I didn't have the cash for. I've heard a number of people feel this amp and the Tech 21 are closest to getting tube tone for an SS (Unless you want to shell out $$$ for a Pritchard or a used Pierce). If it does 80% a Peavey Classic 30, I'll be happy.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha so you got it huh? I was watching that auction for quite awhile. Tell us how it sounds.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Haha so you got it huh? I was watching that auction for quite awhile. Tell us how it sounds.


Yeah, I let it slide the first time. I could have kicked myself. But fortunately, due to a nonpaying slacker, he had to relist it. Ended up going about $30 Cdn. more the second time around. I noticed that some guy with 1 feedback was really going after this, so, with 45 seconds left, I bid about $250 US - got it for $207.50 US. The Newby must have been pissed.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Haha yeah good score, I used to plug in to that amp when I went over to my old guitar teacher's house, it really screams:banana: .


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

noobcake said:


> Haha yeah good score, I used to plug in to that amp when I went over to my old guitar teacher's house, it really screams:banana: .


You mean the exact same amp? Cool.


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

I played through one briefly and was quite impressed.


----------



## noobcake (Mar 8, 2006)

Nah not the same one, the same model:tongue: .


----------



## rbwi (Aug 5, 2006)

one thing is for sure .
you won't be disapointed with that amp.
it's a true little jewel. (at a fraction of the price of a fender)


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Just picked it up at the PO. It was packed to withstand a small nuke attack. Took ten minutes to unpack it.

Two channels: Normal and Lead. TMB EQ, Presence and Master. 12" speaker - 30w rms, same as amp 30w. The normal channel has a bright switch. The Lead channel has a pre volume and a post volume ( :confused-smiley-010 ) The pre vol. seems to dial in the amount of OD/Distortion. I think the post vol. is just a volume control - I should figure it out in time. Oh yeah, and a foot switch for channel changing. This is an analog SS - no DSP on this.

Right now I trying it using the MIJ Epi semihollow with Gibson '57s (A2 mags). I can say that it is definitely warm. Crank up the treble, it's hot w/o the ice pick SS amps are noted for. Nice clean - more tweed or EL84 type clean than BF Fender. Master Volume - I can't tell whether it sucks a little of the bottom end out at low volumes or whether it is just a function of the low setting.

Anyway, this is just the start of the tweaking game.

I think I paid a little over the going price, but it's a good looker, in excellent condition. $240 Cdn plus $40 to ship it from B.C. to T.O. Still a bargain for the sound I've heard so far.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Have got it set for basement levels. At soft bedroom levels the tone thins out just a little too much. Nice full clean sound with then normal channel. Have dialed in a slight crunch on lead channel for rhythm or noodling some blues. 

Takes the Boss CE-3 Chorus well. Brown modded TS-9 works very well nice sustain. 

Semi-hollow with Alnico 2 HBs. I tend to use neck pup the most, and then n/b. I keep neck tone around 3 and the bridge around 6. I love Albert Collins, but you can see that my tone isn't even on the same planet as his.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I sort of gave it a/b with the Gibson GA-5 RI (5 watts, EL84/12AX7). The Gibson is clearly nicer sounding - it's got the that tweed sound. The Roland, is um, maybe 80% or so if I had to put a number to it. But the Roland is versatile - 2 channels, clean to OD to distortion, TMB EQ, and it's 30 watts in 1x12 combo that isn't hard on the back and wasn't expensive.

For someone low on cash and is mostly a noodler - that's not bad.

Next,.. the Hamer P90 Special - it already likes the Gibson with a Chorus pedal set on low settings


----------



## Dirty_Frank (Feb 13, 2006)

Oh wow man.

It's been just over Five years since I sold mine! I had totally forgotten that I even owned one! Wow! Brings back memories. 

Honestly, I can't tell you any good settings for it, or how to make it sound really good. When I owned it, I had no conception of what sounded good or even how to tweak an amp properly! 


Nostalgia!


----------

